# trustworthy



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

A friend gave me an old Trustworthy plane he got from his FIL's shop. I have never heard of the brand, but I am not much into hand tools. I looks exactly like my 9" Stanley that I have had for 40 yrs. All I could find on the web is they used to be "trustworthy" in the tools they made and it is probably old.


----------



## kapena (Feb 7, 2007)

Just Bill said:


> A friend gave me an old Trustworthy plane he got from his FIL's shop. I have never heard of the brand, but I am not much into hand tools. I looks exactly like my 9" Stanley that I have had for 40 yrs. All I could find on the web is they used to be "trustworthy" in the tools they made and it is probably old.


Sargent made that plane for Trustworthy.
I have one in my collection and I consider it a high quality plane.


----------

